# Big Red Fish down in Blufton SC



## George30022 (Oct 4, 2016)

42" Big Red Bull, Red fish. 10/01/16 - caught around 11:20 am on the outgoing tide in the Oakatie River. On the Riverbend private Dock for Sun City Hilton Head. 2 Hooks; using frozen shrimp in about 14 feet of water. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of a day ! And my Vols had to squeeze out a victory as well. For the GA fans - that may have been THE GA-TENN Game of the century.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 4, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 5, 2016)

Wish Munson had been around to call the game.....at least that'd be something to replay. Dawgs only showed up for half a game.....they haven't "won" one yet this year. The other teams just "lost". Very disappointing.
Nice Bull!


----------

